# Some New ones from the bench



## therichinc (Mar 28, 2018)

Here are a few Ive finished as of late. I lost my phone and lost some photos of some nicer ones but alas....

A Carbon and Copper Bowie




An Elephant Ivory handled hunter with Devin Thomas Ladder Damascus. This one sported a tapered tang and Carbon fiber pins was simple yet elegant.




one of my favorites a Hunter with Texas ebony bolsters, Musk ox handle, and self made Texas Star Pin


 



finally a custom order hunter/fighter snakeskin micarta, and custom sheath.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 28, 2018)

OMG Rich those are all fabulous. My favorite is the one with the Musk Ox. Oh hell who am I kidding I can't pick a favorite!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 28, 2018)

Real elephant ivory??


----------



## JR Parks (Mar 28, 2018)

Fabulous is correct in every way!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Mar 28, 2018)

Great looking set of knives Rich. I like the 3rd one best.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## therichinc (Mar 28, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> Real elephant ivory??



Yes real elephant Ivory


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 29, 2018)

Knives are well beyond outstanding! Sheathes are consistently the best I've seen. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (Mar 29, 2018)

That carbon and copper bowie is outstanding! As the others have said they are all top notch.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cabomhn (Mar 29, 2018)

Those looks excellent! Nice work on the sheaths as well

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 29, 2018)

therichinc said:


> Yes real elephant Ivory


Ok I'll say it, that sucks.
Great looking knives and work though.


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 29, 2018)

Rich, those look great as usual and I envy your lrather work! Glad to see you posting again.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 29, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> Ok I'll say it, that sucks.
> Great looking knives and work though.


Prebaned ivory is legal but you haft to have the paperwork proving it predates the US ban on Elephant ivory. A half dozen or so states have a ban on all ivory, elephant and ancient.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## milkbaby (Mar 29, 2018)

Those are some beautiful knives... and great sheaths to go with them too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 30, 2018)

Fabulous knives Rich. It is hard to pick a favorite... my favorite handle is the musk ox - Fav blade design would be the Bowie. There is no picking a favorite sheath. They are all over the top. 
Very nice work indeed

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## therichinc (Mar 30, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> Ok I'll say it, that sucks.
> Great looking knives and work though.




why would that suck. Its all preban ivory pre 1980ish. From a set of tusks obtained legally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 31, 2018)

Well that is ok. I personally just wouldn't use anything that would create a desire for it. In other words if no one see's ivory then no one wants it. there's plenty of other materials that can be used and are just as nice without encouraging the illegal ivory trade in any way. the elephants and rino's are being wiped out. Legally acquired ivory still encourages the illegal trade and poaching.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## therichinc (Apr 2, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> Well that is ok. I personally just wouldn't use anything that would create a desire for it. In other words if no one see's ivory then no one wants it. there's plenty of other materials that can be used and are just as nice without encouraging the illegal ivory trade in any way. the elephants and rino's are being wiped out. Legally acquired ivory still encourages the illegal trade and poaching.




I guess ill just digress cause this discussion will go nowhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 2, 2018)

Hey brother, it's only my opinion and it doesn't change anything about what I thi k of you as a person or of your excellent work. I'm just an animal lover and lover of nature. And it's my opinion that the things that are happening to the animals in Africa are atrocious. Please do not feel like I am attacking you because I am not. That was not my intention.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## therichinc (Apr 2, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> Hey brother, it's only my opinion and it doesn't change anything about what I thi k of you as a person or of your excellent work. I'm just an animal lover and lover of nature. And it's my opinion that the things that are happening to the animals in Africa are atrocious. Please do not feel like I am attacking you because I am not. That was not my intention.



I understand what you mean, I didn't feel attacked. However the illegal activities in South Africa are just that Illegal Activities..Unless they as a nation are more proactive with the maintenance, and survival of their animals this will continue. Is it sad? Yes it is, However I feel that the people that go hunt legally should be able to do whatever they feel fit with their ivory, hide, or whatever. Honestly there is enough Ivory in North America to not have to kill another elephant during our life spand at the very least. Sad part is most of it is caught up in customs and confiscation facilities. In part to drive the price of Ivory up so they can dump some little by little and profit when possible. If they dumped it all the ivory market would crash and it would be so cheap no one would care anymore. This is a scaled down paragraph but the point is there I think. I too am a animal lover and a hunter and fisherman.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Apr 2, 2018)

Wow!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Apr 4, 2018)

That musk ox handle is awesome, that would be my pick if I had a ton of disposable income haha.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

